# Unterschied Oracle JDK 8u111 8u112



## TSO (28. Okt 2016)

Hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass oft zeitgleich zwei Oracle JDK Versionen erscheinen (zuletzt 8u111 und 8u112). Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Versionen? Wenn 8u112 einfach nur die aktuellere Version wäre, warum würde dann 8u111 auch noch veröffentlicht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Robat (28. Okt 2016)

Um es kurz zu sagen:
Die 8u112 ist optimisierter aber gleichzeitig auch "instabieler" .. sollte also nicht für Produkte angewendet werden die bald herrauskommen. Dafür sollte man die 8u111 nehmen , die ist "stabiler".

Gilt übrigens für alle Doppel Releases.

Hier kannst du das noch mal nach lesen.

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37524192/why-does-oracle-publish-2-versions-of-jdk-each-time

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Flown (28. Okt 2016)

@Robat Einfach nein...

HIER schreibt Oracle genau, was es auf sich hat.
Bei CPU - Critical Patch Updates - werden alle kritischen Stellen geflickt und es wird dazu geraten diese zu benutzen (also die Updates mit ungeraden Zahlen).
Bei PSU - Patch Set Update - ist die CPU mitenthalten und auch noch ein paar nicht kritische Updates. Dies sollten große Firmen testen, ob die nicht kritischen Updates auch die Fehler beheben. Infolgedessen, sind die PSU im nächsten Release einer CPU enthalten.


----------



## TSO (28. Okt 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung und die Referenz auf die Erklärung von Oracle!


----------

